# Pictures from the Mid Atlantic APBT Fun Show



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

MORE>>>>>>


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

JR. Handler 




























MORE>>>


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

more>>>>


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! I think this one is my favorite.

I also love the Saint Bernard.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

This is NOT helping my puppy fever you know. Goodness there are a ton of BEAUTIFUL pits there!

*drools*









*squeeeeeee*


----------



## RomeoSnow (Dec 23, 2010)

Pitties pitties everywhere.. Can't until I have one.. 
Very beautifull pics.. That last one is very cute.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs, LOVED the pictures! Thank you for sharing!



pugmom said:


>


I'll take this dog, please


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

They really are lovely. It's nice to see some well-bred apbt's. And while we're claiming dogs, I call dibs on this one:


----------



## A&B (Mar 26, 2011)

I wish we were allowed to own them! They're stunning, and the babies! My Dog, the babies are sooooo cute!!!

I love the "ring in" too!

Thank you for sharing them!



pugmom said:


>





pugmom said:


>


I'll take these two thanks!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome pics PG! cant pick a fave all too stunning! 

(is that a saint in the mix there too?)


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

It was a great time....Just wish I had my good camera ( waiting for a new battery charger on order)....there were so many good looking dogs....the buckskins were amazing


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Aggie looks like a fatty compared to these guys lol. It must be the lab in her. She's got the muscle definition but we can't see her ribs. Is that a breed standard? We can feel them but not see them.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

how much rib you see really depends on the owners taste....some like a little more some like a little less...I like to at least see the last 3 ribs..but no spine or hips bones...some people like to see more rib...and sometimes it just depends on the dogs genetics...all dogs condition differently


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful dogs thanks for sharing!!! The grey and white one is my fav!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

beautiful dogs!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful game APBTs. True to type. Where was the show held? It is lovely to see well bred APBTs, in peak condition. Was it just conformation going on?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Good friends of mine just started a Mid Atlantic APBT club...this was the fist event held...it was a fun show
we were trying to also have a weight pull but due to the rain it was a little to muddy ......this show was in MD...but we will be trying to hold shows in the MD,VA, PA area


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, if you have another this summer can you post beforehand on DF? I'll be back east and would love to come. I'm not positive that an APBT is in my future, but I'd love to meet some nicely bred ones and get to know people in the breed.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

waterbaby said:


> Oh, if you have another this summer can you post beforehand on DF? I'll be back east and would love to come. I'm not positive that an APBT is in my future, but I'd love to meet some nicely bred ones and get to know people in the breed.


Sure no problem!...I will post all our events...and any other clubs that put on events in the surrounding area

Here is the next show in VA that I have heard of so far.....VA American Pitbull Terrier Club ADBA Show......
Time	
Saturday, August 27 · 9:00am - 11:00am
Location	
Midland, Va.....all the details I have at this time....this is not our club but is another local one


----------

